# Royal Resorts



## jlf58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Trying to decide where to go this year. My wife is leaning towards the Marriott Aruba but we love inclusives. Can someone tell me about the Royals inclusives ie. costs, choices in where to eat, drinks , etc ? also I looked up the cayman resort they own, like $66 a day but that doesn't include breakfast ? also one place to eat ? , that might be a problem. Are these all or nothing or can you do some nights ?

tks


----------



## scooter (Apr 12, 2013)

Fletch said:


> Trying to decide where to go this year. My wife is leaning towards the Marriott Aruba but we love inclusives. Can someone tell me about the Royals inclusives ie. costs, choices in where to eat, drinks , etc ? also I looked up the cayman resort they own, like $66 a day but that doesn't include breakfast ? also one place to eat ? , that might be a problem. Are these all or nothing or can you do some nights ?


I was just at Royal Mayan (not on AI), based upon the on site restaurants vs the off camps ones I would not opt for all inclusive here. Also, do NOT go out with the in house dive shop. We go out on the falling down pier to easily the most primitive dive boat I have ever seen in 35 of diving. When I signed up for the dive I indicated I had brought no equipment with me and thus would need a full set up with 12 lbs on the weight belt. 'Oh yes missus, I carry all the equipment to the boat and set up for you'. We motor out to the dive site, to discover he had no mask or fins for either of us. Back to the rickety pier to collect the missing stuff. Back to the dive site. We get into the water and about 10 minutes into the drift dive (about half a mile from the boat I discover they have given me exactly half the correct weight when i begin to bob to the surface. The entire experience sucked. Never again. But the Royal trifecta is clean and lovely.


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 14, 2013)

Fletch said:


> Trying to decide where to go this year. My wife is leaning towards the Marriott Aruba but we love inclusives. Can someone tell me about the Royals inclusives ie. costs, choices in where to eat, drinks , etc ? also I looked up the cayman resort they own, like $66 a day but that doesn't include breakfast ? also one place to eat ? , that might be a problem. Are these all or nothing or can you do some nights ?
> 
> tks



Are you referring to the Royal Resorts properties in Cancun and Playa del Carmen MX that recently went AI?  This group does not operate any resorts in the Caymans.   They do operate Costa Linda in Aruba and they have 2 more other properties that they manage in the Caribbean outside of MX.  

The Mexican Royal Resorts is a highly regarded management company. If you are looking at AI, however I would take a look at some of the threads in the Mexico forum and perhaps reading some reviews at TA.  

Mike


----------



## NJDave (Apr 14, 2013)

Fletch said:


> Trying to decide where to go this year. My wife is leaning towards the Marriott Aruba but we love inclusives. Can someone tell me about the Royals inclusives ie. costs, choices in where to eat, drinks , etc ? also I looked up the cayman resort they own, like $66 a day but that doesn't include breakfast ? also one place to eat ? , that might be a problem. Are these all or nothing or can you do some nights ?
> 
> tks



If you are considering the Marriott Aruba, have you considered Royal Palm Club at the RIU Palace Aruba.  They have an all-inclusive program.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 15, 2013)

NJDave said:


> If you are considering the Marriott Aruba, have you considered Royal Palm Club at the RIU Palace Aruba.  They have an all-inclusive program.



It may have an AI program but the resort itself does not compare to the Marriott property.  I would never do AI in Aruba as there are many excellent restaurants on the island.


----------



## SteveChapin (May 14, 2013)

BoaterMike said:


> Are you referring to the Royal Resorts properties in Cancun and Playa del Carmen MX that recently went AI?  This group does not operate any resorts in the Caymans.



The Reef, on the East End, adjacent to Morritt's, was a member of the Royal Resorts chain a few years ago (according to the manager), and as far as I know, still is.


----------



## BoaterMike (May 14, 2013)

SteveChapin said:


> The Reef, on the East End, adjacent to Morritt's, was a member of the Royal Resorts chain a few years ago (according to the manager), and as far as I know, still is.



I guess that could be true,  but they certainly are not marketing it as such with the other Caribbean properties.


----------



## ilene13 (May 14, 2013)

SteveChapin said:


> The Reef, on the East End, adjacent to Morritt's, was a member of the Royal Resorts chain a few years ago (according to the manager), and as far as I know, still is.



It hasn't been a royal resort in years.


----------

